# Massey 451 leak



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a MF 451 with around 600 hours on it. I bought it repo. Last week was the first time I really put it to work. Ran it for several hours fluffing hay. I noticed a diesel leak down the side of the injector pump. After looking a little bit at it I decided it was coming from above. It appears to be up top by the valve cover. Fuel rail or injector possibly? 

I didn't have time to pull the hood and tank and everything to get to it. I did pull the hood though. I need to remove the fuel tank to get to the leak. Appears to be coming from where the fuel line runs up to the top front of the motor. I assume there is a fuel rail up there.

Just wondering if anyone else ran into this and it if was just a loose fitting or seal or what? Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very likely the diesel fuel excess fuel return from the injectors. This should be a small piece of fuel hose running between each injector that runs back to the pump or fuel tank. I suspect one of these has come off (slip fit) or broke.


----------



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, thanks. The fix is probably a two minute job and getting to it is probably an hour job...lol


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Be sure to let us know how the repair goes. Good luck!


----------



## UnreinT (9 mo ago)

Also have a MF 451 with a fuel leak…slow drip from left side, just above the oil fill cap. Would be helpful if could determine specific location of leaks on other 451’s to track it down.


----------

